# Thinking about adding another baby to the family



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey all, 

I have an 11 year maltese which is the princess of my house. She is really sweet but hasnt sociallized very much with other dogs. She has cousins that she doesnt like very much because there very hyper and bigger than her (12-20lbs). She does seem interested in playing with dogs her size or smaller. My friend has a morkipoo which is 4lbs and Sasha loved her. But that was only a weeked and in neutral territory. 

Has anyone added a new pup with a senior or older adult pup at home? 

I dont want it to be a stressful experience for her. I dont know if she would get jealous because of the divided attention?

Anyone have any advice?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

This is really going to depend on the temperament of the new dog. I wouldn't advise getting a puppy, a retiree or rescue might be better suited. Puppies can be OBNOXIOUS and your sweet girl shouldn't have to deal with that. 

If you are wanting to add a new puppy for 'her', I would definitely think twice about it. But if you really want a second one, again, I would take your time and choose wisely! Temperament is key.

Good luck with whatever you decide!!


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

bellaratamaltese said:


> This is really going to depend on the temperament of the new dog. I wouldn't advise getting a puppy, a retiree or rescue might be better suited. Puppies can be OBNOXIOUS and your sweet girl shouldn't have to deal with that.
> 
> If you are wanting to add a new puppy for 'her', I would definitely think twice about it. But if you really want a second one, again, I would take your time and choose wisely! Temperament is key.
> 
> Good luck with whatever you decide!!


Thanks. 

Its something my boyfriend and I have been discussing for a while. We really want another pup. But I keep thinking about her. I really dont want to stress her out though. I've been doing alot of reading online. I have read very different things on different websites. People that say they've added a new puppy and there older dog got more energetic and playful. But I have also heard that the older dog has become aggressive. 

Sasha is sweet, playful but calm. Isnt aggressive with other dogs. She has never like small children though. 

Im definitely going to take my time. I just want to make the right decision for my family.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Personally I wouldn't. We never did that with my 1st Maltese. I think if you are going to do that, it needs to be a lot sooner.
Puppies are annoying!!!! I feel bad for my cat who is 10 now, was 9 when we got Nelson. Spencer had peace and tranquility here with Andy all his life. And we thought these two would get along just fine too, as Spencer is used to another dog. However, Nelson will NOT get it out of his system to attack the cat when he comes down stairs.
So the only peace Spencer has now is upstairs. He used to have free reign of the house with our Andy. Spencer would actually annoy Andy sometimes...but now its the other way around. So I would definitely be apprehensive about adding a puppy to a dog that is already 11.
Have you ever considered an older more settled dog instead of a puppy maybe?
You have to think about mainly what is best for her and you want her to enjoy her whole life, not to be bothered by a rambunctious puppy for the rest of her life. But that is just my opinion...I definitely would not consider that at all.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

SugarBob62 said:


> Personally I wouldn't. We never did that with my 1st Maltese. I think if you are going to do that, it needs to be a lot sooner.
> Puppies are annoying!!!! I feel bad for my cat who is 10 now, was 9 when we got Nelson. Spencer had peace and tranquility here with Andy all his life. And we thought these two would get along just fine too, as Spencer is used to another dog. However, Nelson will NOT get it out of his system to attack the cat when he comes down stairs.
> So the only peace Spencer has now is upstairs. He used to have free reign of the house with our Andy. Spencer would actually annoy Andy sometimes...but now its the other way around. So I would definitely be apprehensive about adding a puppy to a dog that is already 11.
> Have you ever considered an older more settled dog instead of a puppy maybe?
> You have to think about mainly what is best for her and you want her to enjoy her whole life, not to be bothered by a rambunctious puppy for the rest of her life. But that is just my opinion...I definitely would not consider that at all.


No, I havent really thought of an older dog. I know adoptions can also be hard. But I probably should consider the option of adopting an older dog. 

Thanks.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I think adding a dog of any age can be successful BUT the success depends on you as much as your current dog. My dogs range in age from 13 yrs. to 5 mos. and there are no issues here. The older dogs know that they must be nice to the new puppies and if they can't be nice then they get spoken to or, even worse, get a time out. Growling is allowed because that's how the puppies learn to respect the older dogs. Snapping is never allowed. My first dog was 18 mos. old when the second one arrived at 11 wks. old. She tormented him as any puppy will do. He'd growl from time to time and she'd back off, only to start up again within minutes. (Puppies forgive and forget very quickly.) He learned quickly how to get away from her when he wanted quiet time. I didn't separate them, coddle them or baby them and didn't intercede unless there was a real need but I did make sure to spend time with each individually so that they both knew they were very special and very loved. I took them to age appropriate classes, too, and trained them separately. Eventually puppies grow up and stop being pesty little things. Until they do, you will need to be watchful but you will also have lots of fun.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I did have an older dog and got a puppy. My first Maltese had chronic liver disease, and my vet told me he would not last much longer. He was 10 at the time. I knew she was right. He was continuing to deteriorate. The thought of not having him was devastating to me. I got my Rose when she was 12 weeks, not to replace Noah, but to help me through the grief of losing him. It was stressful because I was caring for a sick one and a new baby. They both got along just fine and would cuddle together, but they did not play much, together. My Rose has a very quiet and laid back temperament so she did not aggravate Noah. As it turned out, I had to have Noah put down because he was suffering. It was very tough, but I'm glad I had little Rose to go home to because she did help me through the grief. Would I have done it differently? Yes, I would have. I would have gotten an older puppy or young dog. I agree with everything said, so far. I would say get another because you want another. Also, I suggest an older puppy or young dog with a laid back temperament. Like Mary H said, it is doable. I always let them meet first on neutral territory. Good luck to you.:thumbsup:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Our Tiffany is 12, and I just got Cozette in December. Tiffany was definitely the princess, very sedentary, and my hubby's girl, which is why I wanted Cozette. I was concerned and very careful with the introduction, but Cozette never seems to bother Tiffany (of course she does play with the cat). I think she quickly realized the princess wasn't into playing, lol. My take is that it's simply a matter of both personalities and how they mesh, so I'm not sure anyone could say until the two get together. Cozette was six months old and a very, VERY busy girl, but didn't harass Tiffy. Cozette is also a LOT smaller than Tiffy (2.5 pounds compared to 10) so that also may have affected in how their relationship played out.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Gosh, what a tough decision you have to make. I will say that if it were me, I would not get another dog with an 11 year old senior. I think she is used to being the princess and having all of your attention and may not adjust well (or at all) to a new addition, whether they are a puppy or another adult. It is one thing to go somewhere and have her play/socialize with another dog; it is another situation entirely when the "other dog" moves in. I'm just not sure it's fair, really. Sure, most dogs adjust, but at 11 years old I don't know if it's fair to make her adjust.

I have two, but mine are 3 and almost 2 years old. With London being 3 now, I wouldn't even expect her to adjust to another dog past the age of 5 if we didn't have Preston already. And, I know that when London gets old and passes, Preston will also be getting old and I would not get a 2nd dog in his old age.

If you really think adding a 2nd dog would be a good idea, I would really make sure it's the right fit personality-wise, and do a trial in your home with the new addition to see if it will work out.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks to all for the advice. After reading all this I feel like it will be harder decision than I had previously thought. I have many reasons for wanting another one I know some of them are selfish. Sasha is older but I know even with all the good care I can give her she will only be around for 5 years or so. I love her so much and cant imagine life without her. She was only gone one night last night and my house felt so empty. My boyfriend and I couldnt do anything without thinking of her. We brought her up in every conversation we had yesterday. She is such a wonderful little baby. She has always adjusted to change very well. We moved several times when I was in miami. We also made the big move to NYC and she was never phased by any of that.


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

LJSquishy said:


> Gosh, what a tough decision you have to make. I will say that if it were me, I would not get another dog with an 11 year old senior. I think she is used to being the princess and having all of your attention and may not adjust well (or at all) to a new addition, whether they are a puppy or another adult. It is one thing to go somewhere and have her play/socialize with another dog; it is another situation entirely when the "other dog" moves in. I'm just not sure it's fair, really. Sure, most dogs adjust, but at 11 years old I don't know if it's fair to make her adjust.
> 
> I have two, but mine are 3 and almost 2 years old. With London being 3 now, I wouldn't even expect her to adjust to another dog past the age of 5 if we didn't have Preston already. And, I know that when London gets old and passes, Preston will also be getting old and I would not get a 2nd dog in his old age.
> 
> If you really think adding a 2nd dog would be a good idea, I would really make sure it's the right fit personality-wise, and do a trial in your home with the new addition to see if it will work out.


I agree.
I would not risk stressing out a senior dog as it could be really bad for her emotional and physical health. And any way you cut it it's going to be stressful to some degree, both on you and Sasha. 
After 11 years of love and devotion I believe Sasha deserves to remain the center of attention in her golden years.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Honestly, I think it can definitely be done if you put a lot of thought in to choosing the new addition. Yes, many will say it's not fair to the eleven year old but I do think it can work out well if you're careful. I would encourage you to get an older puppy or young adult...that way you can be sure of its temperament and make sure it meshes well with Sasha. I have a 12 year old cat who has been our only pet his whole life so when I was thinking about getting a puppy, my number one concern was how my cat would adapt. For that reason alone, I looked for older puppies and adults who I knew for sure had a very laid back temperament (our cat gets scared easily so I knew a calm, quiet dog who left him alone would be our best bet). I found Bailey on Petfinder and he was the perfect match. He was around 5-6 months old when I adopted him and he had the most laid back, quiet, loving, sweet personality I could have asked for. I made sure he knew his boundaries with our cat from day one - the cat is the boss and he has the run of the house and Bailey has to respect that. He has never bothered our cat even once. 

I can tell that you adore Sasha and will be very attentive to her needs while going through this transition. I think by asking questions and doing research, you're going about it the right way. If you absolutely want another dog right now and dont want to wait a few more years, then I think there are ways to make it work. One thing I will suggest is working with a rescue - if you fill out an application and get approved for adoption, they will work with you to find a dog who is the best fit for your home. Most rescues have their dogs in foster homes, where they are fully evaluated so you can really be sure of the temperament of the dog. 

Good luck in your search!!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I think that adding a new puppy completely depends on the personality of your current dog. I added my second Maltese, Sophia last year. My first girl Bailey was 6 years old and Sophia was 16 weeks old. I never really questioned my decision to add another baby because I knew Bailey's personality would be great to add another. Bailey is VERY laid back and really independent. Just as I suspected, when I brought Sophia home Bailey was absolutely fine. She has taken on a more motherly role with Sophia. She is very protective of her. They play great together and snuggle too. Sophia is incredibly attached to me while Bailey is happiest sleeping in one of the bedrooms in the back of the house where it is quiet. Sophia won't go in the bedrooms unless I am with her, so it gives Bailey a break from her when she needs it. I honestly think that it was the best decision that I could have made not only for myself but even for Bailey because she has truly enjoyed the company and plays so much more now than she ever did.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Just go into it knowing you are getting another dog for YOU, not for your dog. My Jonathan is 13 now...he's tolerated all sorts of dogs of all ages coming in and out of our home....but I don't expect him to be wrestling with 6 month old pups. It is my job to entertain the pups, Jonathan's job to add a little discipline. 
I agree adding an adult may make life easier.


----------

